# can drinking red gatorade all day cause red in stool



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I was on a restricted diet for marker test.Last night had massive D (I'm usually C) and there was red in the toilet. See Larry Miller of that Temple group next Thursday. Have also suffered weight loss.Would upper GI show intestinal bleeding? Just had one.Last colonoscopy was 3/31/01. Last sigmoidscopy was 3/03.Had marker test and passed all the markers by day 4.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know that eating things like jello or drinking things with red food dye can make the colon look like it is bleeding, so I would think it could color what you see in the toilet as well.USUALLY bright red blood is a symptom of hemaroids or other anal irritation.Upper GI can show bleeding, but the blood from that would be digested and be black and tarry.K.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I also ate a ton of red jello. by the way, looked in my chart & I am labeled "nervous."


----------

